# Going to prison.



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I will be going to prison within the next week. First, I have to commit the crime. Hmmm.


----------



## door handle (Oct 4, 2010)

Good luck with that. 

A word of advice though, steer clear of white people in prison. Insanely violent.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Mercurochrome said:


> First, I have to commit the crime. Hmmm.


Make sure it's something weird and interesting. Like running naked down a busy street.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Do something that will be caught on tape so it becomes a famous online video


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

I suggest a Bin Laden costume and a trip to the whitehouse


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Watch out for Bubba. No dropping ur soap.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wear clean underwear!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

huh said:


> Make sure it's something weird and interesting. Like running naked down a busy street.


this will not help you in prison.


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

:haha


leonardess said:


> this will not help you in prison.


this was too my funny, thanks for the laugh:teeth


----------



## NoraTorious (Nov 18, 2010)

*Arrested Development*

You could commit some 'light' treason, like George Bluth on 'Arrested Development :wink


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

I'd steal a tank. Not too original, but you could think ahead and bring boos inside then it would be a lot of fun.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

I know the promise of free food and housing sounds tempting, but don't forget there might be lots of butt secks involved. There's no such thing as a free lunch... unless you're into that kind of stuff, in which case, jackpot! 
Now what you gotta do is buy lots of coffee filters, bottles of amonia, and cough syrup. Put them all the in backseat of your car and proceed to drive erratically, passing a few red lights and stop signs here and there. Let the cops do their job and proceed to win at the game of prison.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

You should go the police and tell them you have information about a serious crime that's been in the news recently, and that you want $1 million dollars for what you "know". Then, when they say "No", and you refuse to tell them what you know for free, maybe they'll throw you in jail.


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

Hire a helicopter,throw out the pilot and then pile on about 50 kilos of cow turd and just release it on everyone at some big event.Then when you get into prison you can say "yeah i flew a helicopter and bombed cow turds on everyone at some douchebag convention, no biggy."

You know what i will be your wingman, throw out the turd for you.:b


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

If you really have nothing better to do, my condo needs to be painted.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Exercise free speech.

:lol


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Duke of Prunes said:


> Exercise free speech.
> 
> :lol


:haha

Ain't that the truth.


----------

